# I'll Preach it.



## christianhunter (Oct 24, 2010)

In light of the new Threads which are great and necessary questions.I would like to give what I feel in my spirit.

I believe with All of my heart on THE LORD JESUS CHRIST.I have had durations,where I wasn't able,or did not go for other reasons.Every single time I don't go to worship I grieve about it,and feel homesick.It literally depresses me,not to be able to go.

As for not trying to be obedient,I feel that every true Christian tries,but we fail.When we fail,there is no way under the sun to sugar coat it,we choose to be disobedient,or it would not be a sin.Think about that one hard.We choose to sin,if we are Christian,because THE LORD,"gives us a way to escape".

As far as being a Christian there are two persons in every one of our lives,that know whether we are or not.The first is THE LORD,and the second one is us.Backslidden is not a state of losing ones Salvation,but one of not walking,and being in fellowship with THE LORD.It does however,require a confession and repentance for that sin.

We are all in the fleshly bodies we were born in.We all have,and will sin until we die.We are saved by Grace,and we MUST Strive to be Holy,obedient,constant in fellowship,and living in The Commandments of THE LORD.HE is not slack in HIS promises,of being there for us,and giving us HIS Judgment.

We should all question each other,as it has been said before.We should all lift each other up,and most if not all of us do that.Some of us have small belief differences in some doctrine,that has been going on for 2,000 years.We are all Brothers and Sisters though.Questions are good,and keep us searching.Teaching is something that we all should adhere to.I read intently the posts and Threads of our resident Pastors.Are we in agreement?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 24, 2010)

We are in agreement.

You spoke of our 'chosing' to sin.
It's a hard one to swallow for those of us who try to always do right in God's sight.  But your right, God does give us everything we need to not sin.  We do it anyway.

I firmly believe all of this has a lot to do with the fact that we no longer live as disciples of Christ.  
We use to be disciples, but now we're Christians.

The Bible says:  "The disciples were first called Christians at Antioch.
"Discipleship use to be important.  It isn't used much anymore.

Thank God for Jesus Christ our Lord and Savior.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 24, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> We are in agreement.
> 
> You spoke of our 'chosing' to sin.
> It's a hard one to swallow for those of us who try to always do right in God's sight.  But your right, God does give us everything we need to not sin.  We do it anyway.
> ...



Right you are my Brother.You are a Pastor,called to Preach THE WORD.I'm sure when your members come to you for counseling,you give them Scripture,on their certain or particular circumstances.I'm certain from what I know of you from here,that you are a good Sheppard to them.We all need guidance from our LORD first,but we need to turn to our Church leaders,and our Brethren also.We should all be held accountable,and brought back in to full fellowship with each other,most of all our LORD and SAVIOR.


----------



## farmasis (Oct 25, 2010)

Why do we choose to sin? 

Spiritual warfare between our flesh and soul. We are to pick up our cross daily...why? because we are so prone to drop it. To not be conformed to this world, we are to renew our mind, because it is far too often corrupted by our thoughts.

Even those we think of as spiritual giants have struggled with this..consider Paul:

*<SUP>15</SUP>* For what I am doing, I do not understand. For what I will to do, that I do not practice; but what I hate, that I do. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28104 class=versenum>*16*</SUP> If, then, I do what I will not to do, I agree with the law that _it is_ good. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28105 class=versenum>*17*</SUP> But now, _it is_ no longer I who do it, but sin that dwells in me. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28106 class=versenum>*18*</SUP> For I know that in me (that is, in my flesh) nothing good dwells; for to will is present with me, but _how_ to perform what is good I do not find. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28107 class=versenum>*19*</SUP> For the good that I will _to do,_ I do not do; but the evil I will not _to do,_ that I practice. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28108 class=versenum>*20*</SUP> Now if I do what I will not _to do,_ it is no longer I who do it, but sin that dwells in me. 
<SUP id=en-NKJV-28109 class=versenum>*21*</SUP> I find then a law, that evil is present with me, the one who wills to do good. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28110 class=versenum>*22*</SUP> For I delight in the law of God according to the inward man. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28111 class=versenum>*23*</SUP> But I see another law in my members, warring against the law of my mind, and bringing me into captivity to the law of sin which is in my members. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28112 class=versenum>*24*</SUP> O wretched man that I am! Who will deliver me from this body of death? <SUP id=en-NKJV-28113 class=versenum>*25*</SUP> I thank God—through Jesus Christ our Lord! 
So then, with the mind I myself serve the law of God, but with the flesh the law of sin. (Romans 7)


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 25, 2010)

No man is an island,we do need each other.We are told to pray one for another.We are told to prefer the brethren.This world is not our home and thank goodness.Untill we reach home I'll always try to lift others up to our Father in prayer that we would remain strong and all gather on the other side.Now that will be a homecoming to see!!


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 25, 2010)

I hear that


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 25, 2010)

I believe the important thing is that which christianhunter pointed out in the OP........  That all of God's children need to acknowledge, like Paul did, their unacceptablility without the blood of Jesus.

Acknowledgement of our sins help lead us away from sin.
Not our acknowledgement, but the spirit within us.


----------

